

Show HN: Katib – A Markdown Editor for Arabic, Urdu, Farsi and Hebrew - aiaf
http://katibapp.com/

======
baltcode
How do you put in diacritics (tashkil)? Can you use a regular English keyboard
and do phonetic transliteration?

~~~
aiaf
That is possible under Mac if you use the "Arabic QWERTY" keyboard. See this
link for instructions [http://katibapp.com/help/arabic-on-
mac/#learnersofarabicwill...](http://katibapp.com/help/arabic-on-
mac/#learnersofarabicwilllikethis)

Additionally, you can use the "Keyboard Viewer" when Arabic is selected as a
keyboard layout and hold shift. This will show you which keys render
diacritics.

------
hagope
This looks very nice, well done. Too expensive for me, but still nice.

------
mahmud
Very cool! Downloading now.

------
steedsofwar
Great, thanks for this!

